# Foreign words for French Aires



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all,
I think I saw a thread somewhere on here, a while back, where someone posted a list of useful words in French and German, relating to Aires/Stelplatz sites. The words were the common ones used for Motorhome and Caravan owners, such as Fresh Water, Grey Water, Waste, etc. Could any kind person remember this thread, and point me in the right direction, please? Many thanks. BillyS


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Look at..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

...and...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

Pete


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

*Foreign words on French Aires*

Many thanks Pete, that's exactly the list I was after. I saw it quite a while ago, but couldn't remember where I saw it. Must be an age thing.
Thanks again. BillyS


----------

